# Bluetooth direct to ethernet adapter... is there such a thing?



## geof1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi 

could anyone anwer me this seemingly crazy question...

is there such a thing as a bluetooth ethernet adapter? What i mean is some device that can be connected directly to a router and be linked via a physical ethernet cable to it, but receive bluetooth signals. I know it would probably be easier to get a bluetooth adapter and attach it to a computer then access the ethernet that way!

Any idea's or am I just been completely mad?! :4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have never heard of such a thing, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I'm not sure what the market for such a device would be, probably why I've never heard of one. :smile:


----------

